# What breed is this mare? Critique too please!



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

She looks identical to a friend of mine's horse who is a Appendix.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks Appendix QH and she is put together pretty nicely too. Dip behind the withers is a bit undesirable and she a bit weak in the coupling.. but has nice angles to her hind legs and nice low hocks and knees. 

Now.. she also might be some not so common breed like Missouri Fox trotter or something. 

She looks a nice one.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

no doubt this mare has plenty of QH in her with that prominent hip. I also see some walker in her head, the straight nose which is not a TB nose...and her tiny nostrils, so cute. Her long gaskins/stifles and forearms do say that she is a gaited breed which you describe. i would say this mare is built for trails and endurance.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would guess at Appendix QH as well.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmmm. Appendix I just do not see! My guess is Quarter/MFT. I would think if she was Appendix she would be capable of doing some events that she just cannot do, she looks like running a gaited horse around a barrel. 

Enjoying the opinions and thoughts!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

roaning Appy or Appy/QH


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

QH...however I see no Appy.

The white hairs are Rabicano, the white in the eye isn't caused by the Appy genes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

hard to tell, does she have a white sclera, striped hooves and white hairs in her tail and all over her body ?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

My mare's a Quarter horse and has a similar roaning pattern, even down to the spots above the tail. I was told by some other members of the forum that it's called rabicano http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/sorrel-horse-turning-roan-pics-128120/

I also see quarter horse. But her head and shoulder do say gaited horse to me, so who knows.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ink said:


> My mare's a Quarter horse and has a similar roaning pattern, even down to the spots above the tail. I was told by some other members of the forum that it's called rabicano http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/sorrel-horse-turning-roan-pics-128120/
> 
> I also see quarter horse. But her head and shoulder do say gaited horse to me, so who knows.



I agree with Ink....there are some QH characteristics I see for sure....but something about this horse screams Gaited to me!! She is built like a tank though! Holy Wow!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

She is a tank! 

We tossed Appaloosa back and fourth for a good year. She does have the white around her eyes and striped hooves. She sure has the signature stubborn Appalooosa personality :? She is the biggest "MARE" you've ever seen. No mottling though so the striped hooves and whites around her eyes could just be her. 

I've still leaned towards Quarter Horse and something like MFT. She doesn't remind me of a Tenn. Walker which is what I rescued her as, years ago before selling her to this girl, the previous nut job owners called her a walker.


----------

